# .17's?



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, thinking about buying my wife a predator gun so she can start plinking targets and going coyote hunting with me. She loves my Henry lever .22 but she wants something that will reach out a little farther and touch something and drop coyotes. I've heard that the .17's are pretty good varmint hunting rifles and are very accurate, but there's the HMR, HM2 and maybe even more. I'm not really familiar with the .17's at all so if possible could someone clear up what the difference is between the different .17 caliber ammunition! Thanks!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

basics... 17 hmr is a 22 mag necked down... 17 mach 2 is a 22 long riffle necked down. i have never owned either. i prefer the 22 mag. a lil more energy down range. but everyone i talked to has said if you can put the 17 hmr on target its awesome out to 150 to 200 yards


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. in that case I'll definitely go with the HMR.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's your choice but a WMR might be a better one for the yotes. Depends on the distance and shot placement.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll look into it! thanks! and can the same rifle shoot the HMR and the Mach 2??


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

adds, if you don't mind reading another forum. We just had a great dicussion over on Michigad Predator Hunters... Here's the link...

http://scraphorn.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=gunsammo&action=display&thread=4677


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

no you cant
you can shoot the 17hmr out of a 17hmg gun only and the same with a mach 2


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys the forum really helped me out. I may get her something with a little more punch like a .223... something with some mercy for her shoulder for she is a very petite woman.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

OOOOORRRR I could always buy me a new rifle and pass her down my 22-250 ::


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now you're thinking !!


----------

